# Puzzle Gloat!



## alphageek (Jan 8, 2009)

Ok, so I'm not the first to post one of these, but I just had to show it anyway.

This is one of Lous new dyed puzzle pens.  I'll have to try and get a picture with the hawaii one that I made for my FIL last year.   This is on a Black Ti Jr Gent.  I love both.. The natural woods or the dyed each have their own appeal.

I was given the pieces as a gift from pr_princess and thus now that I've made this - its going to be one that I use and show off often.   Someday when I get good enough with a FP, I'll have to replace the nib with one from Lou.


----------



## akbar24601 (Jan 8, 2009)

That one is very neat too Dean. Very festive. Nice kit choice.


----------



## toolcrazy (Jan 8, 2009)

That is very cool. I like it. Festive but elegant at the same time.


----------



## CaptG (Jan 9, 2009)

Way cool pen.  You are right, one of Lou's nibs will set it off.


----------



## devowoodworking (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh yeah that's one SWEET pen, well done Dean


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 9, 2009)

Great work by you and Dawn .


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jan 9, 2009)

very nicely done!


----------



## angelofdeath (Jan 9, 2009)

very bright...outstanding job i really like it...get lots of ohhh and awwweees  w/that beauty


----------



## Munsterlander (Jan 9, 2009)

love it - gotta learn how to do that!!


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jan 9, 2009)

You also did a great job on that 56 piece puzzle. Looks good!


----------



## jeff (Jan 9, 2009)

Looks great on the front page, too!


----------



## bitshird (Jan 9, 2009)

Out of sight pen. you did a great job,


----------



## johnnycnc (Jan 9, 2009)

Great work, Dean.
That is one cool pen!


----------



## alphageek (Jan 9, 2009)

jeff said:


> Looks great on the front page, too!


  Woohoo.. Thanks for all the compliments all...  I'm so thrilled!


----------



## Don Farr (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm new to *this* forum but you guys are over the top. That pen is beyond words. WOW!


----------



## ahoiberg (Jan 9, 2009)

dean, that is the best looking puzzle pen i've seen. kudos to you and lou.


----------



## Ligget (Jan 10, 2009)

Looks fantastic in the dyed and stabilised woods, more colourful, beautiful!


----------



## TAFFJ (Jan 10, 2009)

A lovely looking pen!


----------



## Dr. Frank N. Stein (Jan 10, 2009)

Well if this pen won't pull at your attention, nothin' will!

Donk-ee

~~~~~~
nah, nah, nah, nah, You pull My finger!


----------



## papaturner (Jan 10, 2009)

I`m not a great fan of coloring wood,prefer the natural color but that is one awesome pen. You did an outstanding job and so did the PR Princess


----------



## PR_Princess (Jan 10, 2009)

A BIG congrats on the front page!!! How exciting! 

The puzzle pen is really beautiful Dean. Very eye catching! If I do not see you tomorrow, you will have to send it back with Ed. Just so I can inspect for _myself_ you understand.:biggrin:

Perry, that is Lou's (DCBluesman) puzzle. The only thing I did was to mail it to Dean. A "gift" for all of the hard work and hand-holding he did on the www.eroticblanks.com site....and believe me he earned every piece!!!:tongue:


----------



## alphageek (Jan 10, 2009)

PR_Princess said:


> A BIG congrats on the front page!!! How exciting!


  Thanks.  I am so thrill to have joined some great penturners.



PR_Princess said:


> The puzzle pen is really beautiful Dean. Very eye catching! If I do not see you tomorrow, you will have to send it back with Ed. Just so I can inspect for _myself_ you understand.:biggrin:


Even for you, I think this would have to be a "when you can pry it from my cold....." --- Oh, wait this is wisconsin.. my hands are cold most the time 



PR_Princess said:


> Perry, that is Lou's (DCBluesman) puzzle. The only thing I did was to mail it to Dean. A "gift" for all of the hard work and hand-holding he did on the www.eroticblanks.com site....and believe me he earned every piece!!!:tongue:


Yep.. Lou tells me this was the 1st  dyed non-burl version.  If you're interested in one of your own, contact Lou for details.


----------



## devowoodworking (Jan 10, 2009)

PR_Princess said:


> A "gift" for all of the hard work and hand-holding he did on the www.eroticblanks.com site....and believe me he earned every piece!!!:tongue:


 
Dean, you did a fantastic job on Dawn's website, hands down the best looking supplier site I've ever seen:wink:

Oh and those 'Skiprat' photos are absolutely spectacular:worship:


----------



## VisExp (Jan 12, 2009)

Dean, the pen looks beautiful.  Congratulations on the cover shot!!


----------

